# Nouveau avec Lion



## jeanguy17 (26 Décembre 2011)

Je suis pas sure d'avoir fait une bonne affaire. J'ai planté quelque fois avec la nouvelle fonction de "rouvrir toute les fenêtres au redémarage"  lors du démarrage bien sûre sur l'application Google Chrome. J'aimerais savoir si on peut désactiver cette fonction définitivement car je songe à revenir sur Léopard... Je déteste planter, ça me donne l'impression de revenir au Windows...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour désactiver la fonction reprise, lis ça.

Autrement pour revenir à Leopard, ou Snow Leopard (qui est quand même mieux que Leo), il faut reformater ton dd et faire une seule partition.

Ce qui signifie sauvegarder tes données au préalable


----------



## jeanguy17 (26 Décembre 2011)

merci, j'en ai déjà fait un bout. J'ai fait une sauvegarde complète avec Time Machine. J'avais aussi lu cette rubrique. J'ai flushé le fichier dans la bibliothèque qui possiblement me donnait du trouble. Il me reste à faire quelque testes encore. Ça progresse...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h01 ----------

C'est quoi la barre disco?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h09 ----------

Je voulais dire Snow...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2011)

jeanguy17 a dit:


> C'est quoi la barre disco?


RTFM


----------

